# Show Calendar



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is there a one stop website that lists all dog shows (Fun/Open/Champ) as I was given the dog.biz site but shows are not always listed and/or website not too easy to navigate?!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

not really they are all over, as well as dog.biz here are some other places to look

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
index.html
Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer
Welcome to Arena Print
uk dog show results


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

as above really
there is this 
on the kennel club website but its not exactly easy to use
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/3200/showdiary.pdf

i find this helpful sometimes
Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2011 Calendar - The Kennel Club


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thankyou. I sort of expected there to be a few with many rather just one as such. There are a few local ones that I know of but it gives me a good perspective of others I had not heard of or unsure of dates etc.

Thankyou 

I have already booked the dates of Crufts 2012 off work


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

gina2201 said:


> Thankyou. I sort of expected there to be a few with many rather just one as such. There are a few local ones that I know of but it gives me a good perspective of others I had not heard of or unsure of dates etc.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> I have already booked the dates of Crufts 2012 off work


LOL good stuff
we cant book that far in advance but because of that I see no problem arising from it

What sort of dog do you have?


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

I (should say WE being my partner and I bought him together!) have a Bernese Mountain Dog puppy who has just turned 6 months.

My parents have always had at least one dog, if not two, throughout their/my life so buying my first one wasn't too scary. I have never had BMD before although our last dog was a Border Collie x Bernese (or so the vet thought). 

I'll be honest. I have never ever shown a dog BUT I have shown horses so I am kind of thinking it may hold some similarities in that dogs must be true to standard and move correctly, etc etc just on a smaller basis being a dog an not a horse! 

We bought Murphy firstly and foremostly as a companion but knowing he has a good pedigree and visiting Crufts has prompted my interest in toying with the idea of showing him. (Mostly for 'fun' but who knows where it may lead!)

Any tips on showing etiquette greatly appreciated. I have been trying to clue up on dog show terminology!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh i Love BMD
Just gorgeous
I am the same as you, just a year ahead if that makes sense 
I started ringcraft with my goldie for socialisation mainly, started showing her, bought my chinese crested August last year and got a 3rd at Crufts with him!!
I dont know about horse showing but I imagine there are lots of similarities 

Im having a great time doing it. I love the companion/fun shows as much as the champ and Im very lucky to have two very good open show locations not too far from me.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want a really reliable single source of show information - then StarPrint diaries are the way to go 

Starprintshop Online


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

To go to an Open dog show do you have to be KC registered with the companion dog club? Or can anyone go? Thanks! x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> To go to an Open dog show do you have to be KC registered with the companion dog club? Or can anyone go? Thanks! x


  You have to have a pedigree KC registered dog for Limit, Open, Premier Open and Championship shows.

The only shows non KC dogs can enter are Companion and fun dog shows and I think there may be some breed clubs / societies that organise events for imported breeds not yet on the KC register)


----------

